# الفلسطيني لا يقهر - حول السيارة من بنزين الى سيارة كهربائية



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

*الفلسطيني لا يقهر - سيارة كهربائية

عنوان خبر على الانترنت 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QCuFtCGjng


الحمد لله ان نجد مثل هؤلاء المخترعين 

مهندسان عملا بحثا ودراسة وتجارب 

حتى توصلا الى تبديل المحرك البنزين للسيارة الى محرك يعمل بالكهرباء 

ويقول المهندس فايز ان شحن تانك البنزين يكلف 25 دولار والان مع الشحن بالكهرباء يكلف 1,5 واحد ونصف دولار 

وهذا الفرق = 23 دولار توفير مال يرجع الى المستهلك ويوفر له الكثير من لمال شهريا 

=جدير بالذكر ان كان صاحب السيارة لديه الواح من الطاقة الشمسية فان تكلفة الوقود ستكون صفر لان اشعة الشمس بالمجان لكل الناس 

ويذكر المهندس وسيم الخذندار بان هذا اول اختراع بالعالم لسيارة تعمل بالكهرباء على كهرباء ال AC وليس ال DC 

تكلفة تحويل السيارة من البنزين الى الكهرباء 2500 دولار وهذا المبلغ يتم توفيره من الفرق الكبير بين استهلاك الكهرباء والبنزين = 23 دولار عند كل تعبئة وشحن للبنزين 

فهذا اختراع فريد وجديد على مستوى العالم اجمع













و قل وداعا لزيت الطعام والقلى 






روابط غير محجوبة 
للتنزل والتحميل والمشاهدة

*http://www.zshare.net/video/62265164b8b68936/


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

*السيارة الكهربائية في غزة*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyfUYyNQQI&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

*Gaza Engineers Offer Alternative To Gaza Fuel Crisis*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx0j-tbxtl0


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

*Press TV, Electric car made in Gaza*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DZ-RYu73dE


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

*Engineers design an electric car for Palestinians*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nC6mbHK20s


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

*Electric Car in Plaestine*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBn66zcdlNY


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

فليسطيني يصنع سيارة كهربائية من امكانات محلية وبسيطة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142180.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*السيارة الكهربائية في غزة*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyfUYyNQQI&feature=related


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

_اتمنى ان يقوم المهندسان بتسجيل الإختراع لدى احد المعاهد المتخصصة سواءا _
_اليابانية او الكورية او الأمريكية للحفاظ على حقوقهم المعنوية والمادية_
_وفقهم الله ._


----------

